
Would you share food with strangers? - livingimpetus
Yonderfeast is a social network in which users can share food with people nearby; an internet-enabled potluck platform.<p>How it works:
angel.co&#x2F;yonderfeast
======
1mike12
But the thing is that it's hard enough getting a potluck together where
everyone knows ahead of time the exact time and place. With this, you have to
first have a completed meal, take the pic, then hope that there are enough
people who are close enough to get there before the food gets cold or the
original cook gets too hungry.

How could this be monetized?

